# Cruze ECO shutter grille explained



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...the top grill opening appears to be totally blocked off by the green thingee; while and the bottom opening has the computer-controlled "shutter" mechanism. Since the shutter is controlled by the engine ECU, transplanting this mechanism into a non-Eco vehicle might NOT be 100% successful, unless someother (driver controlled?) way of controlling it is devised.

...also, with a slightly higher-resolution picture, we MIGHT be able to look at the backside of the fog-lamp fascia's to see how they're actually captured/attached.


----------



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

the green thingy goes in between the upper and lower grille. it is just a piece of foam that give the bumper support. 

as far as the fog lights go. mine are held in with one screw, pop in on one side and then two little things that pop in and you have to squeeze the soup out of them to get them to release.


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

montana said:


> Times are tough for automobile manufacturers. Not only are they vulnerable to financial crisis, they also have to face the ever tightening emission and fuel efficiency requirements.


And the cost of safety features  And the added weight of 10 air bags, more steel, etc.


----------



## mrblanche (Dec 28, 2010)

A great idea that was common on Macks and Peterbilts about...oh...50 years ago.


----------



## cruze-control (Jul 23, 2010)

has anyone tried swapping the shutter grille from an eco to a non-eco model. like someone said it might not work properly but im still curious to see if anyone was brave enough to try.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...without parts, it might be awhile before anybody tries that swapping.

...the Eco has only recently been released and produced.


----------



## JeffBazell (Jan 24, 2012)

Watch the shutters in action at:
2012 Chevrolet Cruze Eco Active Grille Shutters in Action - YouTube


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Boy, you're really bringing back some oldies!!!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

And we like it like that ! So keep up the good work .


----------



## stancemx6 (Nov 10, 2013)

The thing about the winterscreens on tractor trailers isn't for fuel economy, its to keep the engine at operating temp, which is ironic because i was thinking about that same exact thing on the way home from work


----------



## Chevnut (Oct 26, 2013)

My wife just bought her Eco a few weeks ago. I noticed the shutters are always closed when parked even when warm & the cooling fan kicks on.Is this normal?


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Can increase the fuel economy of my 2LT by 3 to 4 mpg by setting the cruise to 65 instead of 72 mph. So how come I don't do this?


If I really want to save on fuel, drive in 5th gear and set the cruise to 30 mph, can average close to 57 mpg.

In terms of weight savings, could save 70 pounds by only filling my tank a quarter full. Ha, saved an extra hundred pound by marrying a woman that weighed 120 instead of 220 pounds, maybe I shouldn't get into this. But feel far more secured with a spare tire than without one.

Another way is to shift at the lowest possible speeds, and to coast long distances. With the former, can't do that when entering a freeway, a good way to get killed. With the latter with a guy behind me, will be parked up my exhaust pipe. When the DOT came to our town, loaded us up with traffic lights that turn red without even another vehicle in sight, can't do anything about this either.

And I won't trade high pressure narrow tires for traction, that extra traction could and has saved my life.


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

Chevnut said:


> My wife just bought her Eco a few weeks ago. I noticed the shutters are always closed when parked even when warm & the cooling fan kicks on.Is this normal?


From the service manual:

Active Grille Air Shutter Description and Operation 
The active grille air shutter actuator closes louvers at the front bumper to enhance vehicle aerodynamics in driving situations where cooling and A/C loads are relatively low and high levels of front end airflow are not required. If high levels of airflow are required the active grille air shutter actuator opens the louvers. The control signal from the fuel pump control module, ignition and ground circuits enable the active grille air shutter actuator to operate. If the conditions for opening the louvers are reached the fuel pump control module commands the active grille air shutter actuator to open the louvers.

The single active grille air shutter system consists of an individual motor operated mechanism hinged behind the vehicle front grille for controlling the amount of air entering the engine compartment. It includes three wires, ground, power and pulse width modulated signal to the actuator. The fuel pump control module determines shutter state based on various vehicle conditions such as vehicle speed, coolant temperature, fan state, refrigerant system pressure, A/C compressor state and ambient temperature. The pulsed signal controlling the shutter mechanism will be able to control the shutter to close/open positions. 

The actuator is powered by an ignition circuit that is active when the key is in the RUN position. The vehicle may have to be driven for up to 13 minutes at speeds greater than 41 kph (25 mph) before the shutter begins to move. If low ambient temperature is detected, the shutter will remain in the closed position.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

ChevyMgr said:


> From the service manual:
> 
> Active Grille Air Shutter Description and Operation
> The active grille air shutter actuator closes louvers at the front bumper to enhance vehicle aerodynamics in driving situations where cooling and A/C loads are relatively low and high levels of front end airflow are not required. If high levels of airflow are required the active grille air shutter actuator opens the louvers. The control signal from the fuel pump control module, ignition and ground circuits enable the active grille air shutter actuator to operate. If the conditions for opening the louvers are reached the fuel pump control module commands the active grille air shutter actuator to open the louvers.
> ...


So if I parked in 37*F weather and the ambient temps warned up, would they open when you open the doors? Reason I asked is I parked with then closed then opened the car to get something and came back hours later to open shutters. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

While repairing collision damage on my brother's '12 Eco, we ran the car with the shutters unplugged. The car set a check engine light with trouble code, and the cooling fan operation was overactive.


----------



## gregs18cruze (Nov 12, 2018)

what year cruzes have this shutter system? on my 18 cruze ls the middle of the grill seems to be closed leaving a little of the top exposed & a little of the bottom exposed.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

gregs18cruze said:


> what year cruzes have this shutter system? on my 18 cruze ls the middle of the grill seems to be closed leaving a little of the top exposed & a little of the bottom exposed.


Gen 1 only. The Gen 2 diesel might, not sure, but gas engine models do not.


----------



## gregs18cruze (Nov 12, 2018)

thanks. I wonder why they have most of the front grill covered. I guess the engine still gets enough of air. I wonder if these freeze in the winter. I wound think they would...


jblackburn said:


> Gen 1 only. The Gen 2 diesel might, not sure, but gas engine models do not.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

gregs18cruze said:


> thanks. I wonder why they have most of the front grill covered. I guess the engine still gets enough of air. I wonder if these freeze in the winter. I wound think they would...


Aerodynamics/drag. The lower and upper grille still get plenty of air flow; most of the auxiliary cooling (trans cooler, intercooler) are down low in the bumper.

Yes, the flaps sometimes freeze up and piss off the computer. I'm happy to live without them; they've been taken out by snow or small animal strikes on my cousin's Focus 3x.


----------



## gregs18cruze (Nov 12, 2018)

jblackburn said:


> Aerodynamics/drag. The lower and upper grille still get plenty of air flow; most of the auxiliary cooling (trans cooler, intercooler) are down low in the bumper.
> 
> Yes, the flaps sometimes freeze up and piss off the computer. I'm happy to live without them; they've been taken out by snow or small animal strikes on my cousin's Focus 3x.


 the closed design also keeps the condenser free from stones & bugs. that's the best part of it.


----------

